# Do Any Los Angeles Members Want to Meet Up to Train?



## 23rdwave (Dec 17, 2021)

I live in West Covina and go to school in Riverside. I have a background in taiji and xingyi but currently practice yiquan. I currently have no training partners. I moved from Sacramento during the height of the pandemic but would like to meet some fellow martial arts enthusiasts. Happy Holidays!


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 17, 2021)

23rdwave said:


> I live in West Covina and go to school in Riverside. I have a background in taiji and xingyi but currently practice yiquan. I currently have no training partners. I moved from Sacramento during the height of the pandemic but would like to meet some fellow martial arts enthusiasts. Happy Holidays!


Well, I’m in Folsom, but since you just left the area…


----------



## 23rdwave (Dec 17, 2021)

Flying Crane said:


> Well, I’m in Folsom, but since you just left the area…


I will be returning to the Sacramento area in June. We have a taiji/yiquan group that meets in William Land Park on Saturdays from 9:00am-12:00pm. No charge. Han Shi Yi Quan warmup and then taiji push hands.


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 17, 2021)

23rdwave said:


> I will be returning to the Sacramento area in June. We have a taiji/yiquan group that meets in William Land Park on Saturdays from 9:00am-12:00pm. No charge. Han Shi Yi Quan warmup and then taiji push hands.


I’m a white crane guy, I’ve got a small group going in one of the Folsom parks in the early mornings.


----------

